# stupid canister question



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Except for priming, I wouldn't expect any trouble... Haven't tried it myself though. The Filstar instructions tell me to place the canister about 2 feet below the tank, if it is placed lower, water might come out of the hole where the power cord enters the housing. Not sure what filter you plan to use...


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

It should work fine. I have a similar setup right now where the tank and canister filter (Eheim) are about at the same height. Both of them sit on top of my TV and I haven't had any problems with the priming or anything yet.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

thanks guys! I'm planning to use Eheim classics. I'll try to dig up the documentation--there's a clever idea for me! hehehehe


I can't imagine putting either tank or filter on top of my TV though! Brave man...


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Both of them sit on top of my TV and I haven't had any problems with the priming or anything yet.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Mike


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

You might want to consider that you need a certain amount of head pressure for the higher output models. If you don't have this, they can have tendancy to empty themselves, because they are pumping out more water than they are receiving.

Paul


----------



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

Ibn, I really admire you. You place your canister on top of your tv when I still try to seal all the electrical outlets around my tanks.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> > Both of them sit on top of my TV and I haven't had any problems with the priming or anything yet.
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> ...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I think Ibn needs to show us a picture now. It sounds like an interesting setup!

I found my documentation. It writes "...it must be below water level" accompainied by a cryptic diagram, but it doesn't specify just how _much_ below water level it should be. If I am interpreting the diagram correctly, the filter has to be a small arrow below the water level. :shock: 

According to the manufacturer's website (Eheim, so you know it will answer all questions clearly), my filters have a "delivery head" of 2.10 m Ws. I don't even recognize the units there....ok I know what m is.
Ro I don't even know what it's measuring or even what "delivery head" is. 


I think I will have to wait until my spouse is not home (some people can barely tolerate aquariums even when they're tidy) and put a filter on a box or something next to the current tank and approximate the relative positions of the floor installation. Cuz Paul made me nervous!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> You might want to consider that you need a certain amount of head pressure for the higher output models. If you don't have this, they can have tendancy to empty themselves, because they are pumping out more water than they are receiving.


I am having trouble picturing this. For sumps, sure. For closed systems like canister filters, unless they are sucking in air somewhere, the amount of water pumped out should equal the amount that flows in?!


----------



## fishyboy (Nov 16, 2003)

your brave.... i wonder when thats gonna bite you back..


----------



## fish_fan (Feb 17, 2004)

> Both of them sit on top of my TV and I haven't had any problems with the priming or anything yet. - Ibn


I take it you have your 10g with the Eheim ECCO sitting on how big of a TV? That is quite risky for you and your TV... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

does the TV heat up the tank?


----------

